# Wolf-Jackal Partial



## RyujiKimura (Aug 11, 2010)

Just thought I'd get some opinions on this. Tail, handpaws, and footpaws were made by me, the head was commissioned by Animus-Panthera (http://animus-panthera.deviantart.com). It has an articulated jaw but unfortunately I don't have a picture with it open. 

My character draws inspiration from various sources, including the Pokemon Lucario (explaining the jackal part and 3-toed footpaws) and Zangoose (facial marking over left eye), in addition to my own visions.

Partial suit debut at Otakon 2010, where this pic was taken. Feedback appreciated!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 11, 2010)

For a canine, the cheeks need to be flushed out a little bit. 

Other than that, it looks like a black Mustelinae creature, not a canid.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 11, 2010)

The eyes bother me for some reason. That aside I agree with Zeke. Those cheeks need better definition. It throws the entire head off.
EDIT: This head should have a more realistic nose. I would go ahead and say slightly bigger eyes and more well defined sockets would help.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 11, 2010)

To be honest the head doesn't look so great. The parts you made are better.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 12, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> To be honest the head doesn't look so great. The parts you made are better.



Oh really? Well I'm flattered to hear that! However unfortunately there's not terribly much I can do with the head since I don't have the tools/knowledge of the person who made it. I will say that this fursuit mask was her first one, so I got the "guinea pig" discount.


----------



## Deo (Aug 12, 2010)

the nose should be more realistic, but amybe painting it darker would help. Flushing out the cheeks would be a great improvement and maybe adding eyelids. Very nice hand paws by the way, those can be quite trickywickets.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks more like a weasel type animal to me. 
If you want to get the nose fixed, there are some "refurbish" services out there who can revamp it for you.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 12, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Looks more like a weasel type animal to me.
> If you want to get the nose fixed, there are some "refurbish" services out there who can revamp it for you.



hehe weasels


----------



## Glitch (Aug 12, 2010)

The eyes bug me.  They're too high up and too wide apart.
And like everyone else has said, widen out the cheeks.

Not to mention, the maker is a little too high-and-mighty in the description for my taste.
When someone throws around "hand sculpted" and "hand dyed" and whatever, I'm just pretty "NO SHIT SHERLOCK".  Hell, I know I can get high on myself, but damn.  

brb gonna go microwave some lunch, but it's impressive because I'm doing it BY HAND.

I really didn't like the idea of using rubber bands as part of the jaw mechanism, either.  :/


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 12, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I really didn't like the idea of using rubber bands as part of the jaw mechanism, either.  :/


 
If it's rubber bands from an office depot or any office supply store, they will not last long.
Elastic works better. :V


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 12, 2010)

True but they are easily replaceable.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 12, 2010)

RyujiKimura said:


> True but they are easily replaceable.


 
Same goes for elastic, and those are just as easy to find as rubber bands in a department store and about the same (if not cheaper) to replace.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the constructive feedback everyone! I'm going to make an effort to add foam to the cheeks and perhaps re-do the nose, more realistically, out of Sculpy. If worse comes to worse there aren't too many part-wolverine furries out there so I'd have a unique touch for sure...hehe. I'll post update pics as the project goes on.

Edit: There's unfortunately not much I can do about the eyes since the tear-ducts are cut out and they line up with my real eyes perfectly.


----------

